
Reconstruction of a Train Wreck: How Priming Research Went Off the Rails - Tenoke
https://replicationindex.wordpress.com/2017/02/02/reconstruction-of-a-train-wreck-how-priming-research-went-of-the-rails/
======
Tenoke
Reply by Kahneman in the comments:
[https://replicationindex.wordpress.com/2017/02/02/reconstruc...](https://replicationindex.wordpress.com/2017/02/02/reconstruction-
of-a-train-wreck-how-priming-research-went-of-the-rails/#comment-1454)

Further discussion on reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/slatestarcodex/comments/5u7fb3/a_pi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/slatestarcodex/comments/5u7fb3/a_piece_about_how_priming_research_went_off_the/)

